# My HM betta



## bettavietnam (Nov 10, 2011)

the next...............thanks


----------



## bettakong (Nov 10, 2011)

wow i love them realy nice


----------



## Greenfish (May 23, 2011)

wow, their both amazing.


----------



## hotrod57ts (Nov 9, 2011)

very nice


----------



## bettavietnam (Nov 10, 2011)

bettakong said:


> wow i love them realy nice





Greenfish said:


> wow, their both amazing.





hotrod57ts said:


> very nice


thanks all^*^


----------



## Sherlock23 (Oct 27, 2011)

Beautiful! I love em'!


----------



## heathbar (Oct 27, 2011)

Gorgeous!


----------



## bettavietnam (Nov 10, 2011)

Sherlock23 said:


> Beautiful! I love em'!





heathbar said:


> Gorgeous!


thanks ^^


----------



## snowtail (Dec 2, 2011)

Beautiful!!!


----------



## bettavietnam (Nov 10, 2011)

01








02








03








04








05








06








07








08








09








10








11
















12








13








14


----------



## bettavietnam (Nov 10, 2011)

snowtail said:


> Beautiful!!!


thanks ^^


----------



## acadialover (Nov 17, 2011)

wow !!
Do you breed these ??


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

=O
I am in love with 04
They are ALL gorgeous!
And repeat of acadia's Q.... do you breed them????


----------



## LionCalie (Sep 24, 2011)

:blink: Gorgeous fish! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## bettavietnam (Nov 10, 2011)

acadialover said:


> wow !!
> Do you breed these ??





LittleBettas said:


> =O
> I am in love with 04
> They are ALL gorgeous!
> And repeat of acadia's Q.... do you breed them????





LionCalie said:


> :blink: Gorgeous fish! Thanks for sharing.


I have and develop these lines. I want to sell out your country, but I have to study how quickly nhat.de transport fish loss


----------

